# Help Bleeding Claw



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i think he stubbed his toe because my bird's foot (claw) is BLEEDING AND WONT STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM TRYING to get something to absorb it but it keeps bleeding through the tissues. i wrapped a bandaid on there for the moment while i scramble for some information online


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi, 

Apply some pressure to the nail and see if it will stop. Do you have some corn starch..if so apply to the wound. Otherwise, you can mix flour with some water into a paste and apply to the area.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

still bleeding  i hope he doesnt faint


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yup...Cornstarch...

...Powedered Sugar...

...Cobwebs or Spider's Webs, may be applied also as a coagulent...

...or...

...light a Match, blow it out soon as the head is consumed, touch immediately to the exact place there is bleeding from...

Stiptic 'pencils' from any old time shaving Kits...

Bits of toilet-paper...put on and left on...

Good luck...

Beaks and Toe Nails can be 'bleeders' sometimes when trimmed also...

I don't know why they would bleed so much compared to the relatively little bleeding Pigeons seem to do frm other injuries!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i feel really bad for this little guy as he looks so sweet and innocent standing there in pain and now he is standing on one foot. the bleeding is about 95% stopped. it gets aggravated when he prances around then i have to stop it again with baking soda.

he's now in a tray (that is in the bath tub) lined with a towel and paper towels.... i keep applying the baking soda to the little claw. it looks funny cuz the claw is all giant and white and red===not from swolleness but the baking soda has formed a ball of dried baking soda paste on his foot lol. i had also added some water to the mix of the baking soda and then would powder more on.

no cage for this little guy tonight he is sleeping in that box. i put water and seeds nearby.

ill see how he is in the morning and check and see what the vet says to do next. the bleeding has basically stopped though. he sure must have a big vein in that little toe. before when i was using tissues, towels, etc to stop the bleeding, it looked like a murder zone and he moved his foot all over so there were little foot prints and blood spatter on the wall. glad i didn't have company. its all cleaned up now though lol.

im glad this site is here because i saw someone mention baking soda (which i actually had) and i didnt have the other things but you know i will soon.

thanks for everyones tips/helps.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

There is a product called "Stay" that is from Mardel Laboratories that is really good for bleeding. We ordered ours from UPCO. Our pigeon Silver, who had only one leg, had many episodes of blood feathers breaking and bleeding badly, and this product helped. But, you still can't beat plain old flour.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

uggh he aggravated it again overnight and its bleeding again.

he was in like a large litterbox lined with a towel and paper towels. i had stopped his bleeding with baking soda. i woke up this morning and he had hopped out of the box and into the bathtub where there was a puddle of blood  so i put him in a bowl of water, treated the claw again, and then put him in bowl of baking soda to make sure that there would be a big clot to stop the bleeding and now he is in his cage again...... the cage has had the "floor" removed and the perch removed. the bottom is lined with layers of newspaper, a towel, and then paper towels on top. he is in there with 2 bowls of water in case one is spilt, and then his seeds. he seems ok now. lets pray for him.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Couple of bleeding resources*

Hi Badbird,

I hope that by this reading, that badbird is doing much better, I did some research on bleeding claws and was able to find some past threads that talked about this particular problem that little Badbird has.The second link also discusses a medical bond called "Vetbond" you might want to get in case there is a "next time" Hope it helps:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=7537&highlight=bleeding+claw 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=3755&highlight=bleeding+claw


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Pinfeather or Toes or Beak tips*

When I have had an issue of bleeding toes or pinfeathers I have used flour on the the area and hold it there for 2-5mins. Repeat if bird rebleeds. Hope he stays still. Ya right. God Bless. Debbie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*links corrected!*

I apologize for making an error on the hyperlink on my previous posting.It has been corrected and will work now.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks for the tips guys. the bleeding episode is over. here's the rest of the story.

i had him in a large tray in the bathtub last night lined with plenty of paper towels and hand towels to make him a soft nest (flat) for him to stand on and sleep in. i woke up this morning early and he was doing fine, sitting in the tray. just some dried blood in the corner of the tray from where he was still bleeding at first when i put him in there. nothing new. but, his claws were all icky from him being in the baking soda paste i had him stand in, and then he walked around in some seeds and whatever else. i let him be because he looked scared and on occassion he would stand on his one (good) foot.

then i took a nap and came back to the bathroom, appauled to find him out of the tray-bed i made him and he had and running around... he was then standing in the bathtub and he was bleeding again and there was a puddle of blood!!!! I was freaking out and i felt so bad for his poor soul. so i began the treatment again with washing the claw, using baking soda to help clot it, etc etc. i found a way to take the bottom of his cage out and now it revealed the bottom that usually catches the droppings. i redid it with layers and layers of paper towel to create a soft bed again and put his food and water in there. He has been eating and drinking like crazy thank god so he is still nourished, which is good since he had a lot of blood loss for a small animal!

I came home from work and there were some spots of blood in his new bedding but luckily it was dried and old looking and it did not appear to be bleeding anymore. he had been eating and drinking since there were tons of poops in the corner. he had a big ball of baking soda on his damaged claw where the baking soda combined with the blood, water and "clotted." his claws looked dirty and i figured he needed them cleaned again. i dipped his feets in some hydrogen peroxide solution and the baking soda fizzed off, and his feets became clean and shiny red like they had always been. his claw did not bleed anymore and looks normal, albeit short and a little frayed at the end. no more signs of blood though so its healing. I redid his bedding again and made him a little nest out of a tissue box but i dont think he knows he can lay in it.

his feets look normal now, no swelling or anything (it was just one minor claw injury but there sure was alot of blood!). as a precaution i am going to talk to the vet and see about bringing him in or not even though things are back to normal now. i just cleaned the claw again and cleaned the excess dried blood and baking soda off and no bleeding even after rubbing the dried stuff off his claw. he seems happy now and is his usual, agressive, grunting, pecking, wing slapping self LOL.

sorry for all these posts but everyone is so insightful and helpful around here i enjoy hearing from everyone. i'll try to use the search function as often as possible but with the blood gushing i had to make an emergency post lol. 

he is grounded right now though, i took out his perch and i will not let him fly or run around the house until i am sure he will not break open his healing claw/nail.

i love my bird and i am glad this forum is here for us.

thanks.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am relieved and happy that your Badbird is recovering. I had been thinking about him off and on from my evening job at the office and checked in a couple of times on my break to see if there had been improvement. I am home now getting ready to call it a day and am happy that things are well.

You mentioned that he probably stubbed his foot. Pigeons are fairly hearty and am just wondering here if maybe something around the house , something simple and relatively innocent could have caused the accident?

Bird proofing a home can be done to safeguard from such accidents.There is infomation found in the sticky on this pet pigeon care thread at the top.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i think he got it stuck on his cage but i made sure nothing like that will happen again. i am on the lookout for a nice brick for him to scrape his nails on to put in his cage also.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Quickstop is another product like "stay", and chemically cauterizes any small bleeding wounds. Either product is good to keep around the house.

Glad to hear that you got the bleeding under control.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i now have a large supply of first aid should any bleeding ever happen again


----------



## wigglypig (Sep 6, 2005)

*bleeding claws*

There is something called QuickStop at the petstore. It smells like its has iodine in it. One pinch on the claw and the bleeding stops immediately.

Good luck.

deborah~


----------

